# Teamblind commands for zz



## FJT97 (Jan 30, 2015)

I used to use cfop for teamblind solving. For f2l I didn't use the normal notation but i used the following command scheme:
push, join and double. Push 1 for example is R U' R. push 2 then is L' U L. Push 3 is L U' L'. Push 4 is R' U R. Join 1 is R U R' going on with the same logic. Double 1 is R U2 R' going on with the same logic. I learned these from Sébastien Auroux..

So I wanna have equal commands for zz teamblind, but i can't really get good ones cause i just have to much space to work with..
Do you have some ideas for good commands?
Thanks in advance..


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 31, 2015)

when i do zz teambld, i just say the moves. there's too much going on to have specific commands


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 31, 2015)

As mentioned above, blockbuilding F2L is just too confusing in general for it to be simplified into commands.


----------



## Smiles (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm trying to imagine commands for teambld heise.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 31, 2015)

or teambld FMC


----------



## Smiles (Jan 31, 2015)

teambld for speedbld would be interesting. commander can twist his/her own cube


----------

